# Vr6 turbo wot box issues



## garef001 (Dec 17, 2001)

Hi I've installed the wot box in my vrt. The box is not working as planned. The car runs and works ok but I don't have the features of the wot box. 
Ive wired it as the instructions say. The only connection I'm not 100% sure of is the coil lead. Ive spliced into the black wire all the way to the right here









Is this correct?

Also should the wot box be flashing a blue led at all times? When I floor the gas pedal the light goes solid? Is this
Correct? Any insight would be great.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

You have to switch some things using the software on their website. 

Invert TPS IIRC. That's why it's flashing when you're at idle. It thinks you're at WOT.

Basically you need to power the box w/ a 12v adapter, hook the box to your computer w/ the provided usb cable, and follow the instructions on their site which involves downloading firmware/ software etc.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

.


slcturbo said:


> You have to switch some things using the software on their website.


----------



## garef001 (Dec 17, 2001)

ok i downloaded the software and checked the inverted tps box. on the global settings i changed it to 6 cylinders and rpm source to ignition signal. that sound right? anything else i should change? thanks


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I bought one of these a while back and had to have them email me the correct software to use it. I'm sure they probably have done several website updates since then, and it is probably now available online, but if you cannot find it you can try these links. These are just some back and forth emails from a couple years ago.

Ok, that is interesting. No problem, here is the V6 Fuel injector load with the regular TPS sensor:
http://www.npcompleteperformance.com-a.googlepages.com/wot_box_FUEL_6CYL_DUAL_2.5.EXE

That should be better than the 4-cylinder load you are running now. 

Let us know how that goes.
-Jon

James Kahle wrote: 
Hey, I got the box wired in and working, but not with the software the other guys are running. I think the obdI tps is the opposite of the obdII. I have a 95 glx, and with the software you sent me, the light blinks until you are full throttle, then it goes solid. I loaded the cobalt software, and it is working now, but it seems like it could probably be a little better. I was wondering if there was any difference between the cobalt software and the software the vr6 guys are using besides the flipped tps voltage? If there is, could you send me a copy with the tps voltage working the opposite way of what it does in the software you sent me? Thanks again, and thanks for emailing me the correct driver for the cable, I couldn't get the one on the disk to work on any of my computers.

--- On Thu, 9/11/08, N2MB Racing wrote:

From: N2MB Racing 
Subject: Re: WOT box software
To: [email protected]
Date: Thursday, September 11, 2008, 11:27 PM


Hi James,

I went through the wiring diagrams and confirmed the wire colors for you. They are identical to the mk3 VR6. I updated the installation instructions to reflect that and attached them to this email. I also attached wiring diagrams of your car for reference.

You will need to upgrade the software on your WOT Box once you have it installed. I believe we sent you the 4-cylinder software because we weren't aware that you had the VR6.

Here is the software you will install:
http://www.npcompleteperformance.com-a.googlepages.com/wot_box_FUEL_6CYL_ITPS_DUAL_2.5.EXE

Follow the instructions found on this page to install the software:
http://www.npcompleteperformance.com/wotboxsoftware4

Lastly, you will need to install a driver to use the USB to serial we sent you. The driver is available here:
http://www.npcompleteperformance.com-a.googlepages.com/PL-2303DriverInstaller_new.exe

Let us know if you have any more questions or problems.

Thanks,
Jon


James Kahle wrote: 
Hey, I am going to be installing your wot box in my 95 jetta glx (VR6), I received it in the mail today, I know a couple guys on vwvortex.com that have this on their mkIII vr6's, but they said a software upgrade was required. I was hoping you could email me a copy of this software. Thanks.


----------



## GTI VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

you did wire it so it goes through the box right? not just tapped into the wire?


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

garef001 said:


> ok i downloaded the software and checked the inverted tps box. on the global settings i changed it to 6 cylinders and rpm source to ignition signal. that sound right? anything else i should change? thanks


Sounds right. If you're still having problems I could remove mine from the car and check it on the computer.

LMK how you make out:thumbup:


----------



## garef001 (Dec 17, 2001)

Yes I wired it so it goes through the box. Is the led light supposed to change at all when i depress the clutch? Couldn't really mess with it too much yesterday, didn't want to piss off the neighbors revving the out the motor. Guess I'll see what it does today.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

garef001 said:


> Yes I wired it so it goes through the box. Is the led light supposed to change at all when i depress the clutch? Couldn't really mess with it too much yesterday, didn't want to piss off the neighbors revving the out the motor. Guess I'll see what it does today.


Set the rev limit really low until you get it worked out. Can't remeber what the light does w/ the clutch up/down but I'll check today.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Pretty sure normal running light= solid, WOT= blinking, clutch in (during wot shift)= off. Here is an old video of my box right after install. I went with sds since then, and am now wondering if I might be able to hook this box up to work with the sds. I have the em3 version which has no launch control.


----------

